# Poodle Breeders in Missouri,USA?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

“Teacup” is not a recognized variety of poodle. I’d steer clear of any breeder who uses that term or breeds for unusually small size, which increases the risk of potentially serious health issues.

Is this poodle to be used for breeding in the Philippines? Why are you looking for a poodle in Missouri?


----------



## PoopSandwich (Nov 13, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> “Teacup” is not a recognized variety of poodle. I’d steer clear of any breeder who uses that term or breeds for unusually small size, which increases the risk of potentially serious health issues.
> 
> Is this poodle to be used for breeding in the Philippines? Why are you looking for a poodle in Missouri?


This is for my friend located in Missouri.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PoopSandwich said:


> This is for my friend located in Missouri.


I would encourage your friend to check out the resources in this thread: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


----------



## PoopSandwich (Nov 13, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would encourage your friend to check out the resources in this thread: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


thank you peggy


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You and your friend should be aware that Missouri has one of the highest number of puppy mills in the USA. This is NOT a good thing.









Surrounding states are little better. Supporting these breeders by giving them money just creates more misery for the dogs in their care.


RUN from any breeder that uses the term "teacup" (puppies deliberately bred to be undersized are far more likely to have serious health issues), doesn't allow home visits prior to purchase, has not done the recommended health testing for toy poodles

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
,does not expect to meet the new family prior to sending that puppy off with them, offers a minimal health guarantee. There's more to know when looking for a good breeder but that should give an idea of how to start.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Ummmm...from Missouri. We are embarrassing in the number of puppy mills and backyard breeders. I don't know of any reputable toy poodle breeders in the state. Honestly anyone outside of St. Louis or Kansas City has a very high chance of being a puppy mill. Especially if the prices are super high or super affordable.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I messaged you


----------

